#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Copy a Watermark from one document to another

## mgaworecki

Hello, 

I am having a trouble figuring out how to put the watermark of a document into the clipboard.  I know how to insert, delete and edit the watermark, but I cannot figure out the syntax to copy it.

Any thoughts?



Thanks
Mark

----------


## mgaworecki

I figured it out.  You have to select the watermark "shape" and then copy it.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## ExcelNutty

Thank you I was having this same issue.

----------

